# Female Bodybuilders?



## sweatshopchamp (Oct 24, 2004)

Do women really want to get huge or do they just want to look sexy.  Because if tey are trying o get massive THATS JUST SICK AND WRONG AND DISCUSTING ON UGGGHHH!     I guess this is a sexist thread but I just dont understand why a women would want to get super buff.  So do you women really try to get buff or just toned and strong and healthy not to mention sexy looking?


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 24, 2004)

to each their own


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 24, 2004)

sweatshopchamp said:
			
		

> Do women really want to get huge or do they just want to look sexy. Because if tey are trying o get massive THATS JUST SICK AND WRONG AND DISCUSTING ON UGGGHHH!  I guess this is a sexist thread but I just dont understand why a women would want to get super buff. So do you women really try to get buff or just toned and strong and healthy not to mention sexy looking?


 I think this is one of the funniest threads I've ever seen. What exactly is your question? I'm just super confused. Are you asking why would a woman want to be big as in very muscular? Maybe you are referring to the look of woman on steroids, or at least that's what men usually are referring to. Last time I checked, Gina Davis weighing in at 150 contest was phenominal but that's only my small opinion


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 24, 2004)

by the way, it's their body, not yours.  you don't have to like it!


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 24, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I think this is one of the funniest threads I've ever seen. What exactly is your question? I'm just super confused. Are you asking why would a woman want to be big as in very muscular? Maybe you are referring to the look of woman on steroids, or at least that's what men usually are referring to. Last time I checked, Gina Davis weighing in at 150 contest was phenominal but that's only my small opinion



i knew you were going to chime in lis


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 24, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> i knew you were going to chime in lis


I can understand it not being something that one would find attractive but I just think its ignorant to come on a body building forum and make a whole thread about why a woman would want to achieve a muscular figure   Female bb is just as much a part of this lifestyle as is male bb. Everyone has different goals. I am partial to females that are larger but there is a place for all levels of female bb. I wouldn't want to see the same figure all the time. I think the woman with smaller size are as fascinating to see pose as the heavyweight bb. It's just different. Goes back to college and pro basketball. So different yet I appreciate the talent in both


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 24, 2004)

Shut...we must be freaky huge and ugly.   

Gina is a sweetheart!  She is beautiful inside and out.   She was at the Texas State show, that I did in July.  Easy to spot her sitting out in the front of the audenece.  Very elegant lady!  She's also very helpful as well!  She's gonna do some major damage at Nationals this next Month.

Freaky to me are the ladies that end up looking more like men and take it way beyond the next level.  I still admire the Rachel McLish look or Cory Everson.  The classic beauties when the females had a good amount of muscle, looked like ladies and hadn't played in the chemistry set too much to look like boys.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 24, 2004)

Yeah,
I was floored when I saw Gina's off season photos. I cannot wait to see how she does at the Nationals. She is phenominal and she maintains so much beauty. You're very lucky to have met her  I agree that once the face structure changes drastically it is not appealing but there are so many woman now that do not convert that way. (ie, Gina) 

It would get boring if there was only one class of bb for woman. Although as a man I can understand not finding woman on steroids attractive due to the sides, I still appreciate and admire the high level of dedication. I think I would shit myself if I saw Gina in person, especially off season coming in at a radical 200 lbs!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 24, 2004)

Gina Farnsworth ... the other Gina


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 24, 2004)

dang....If I liked girls I would do her!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 24, 2004)

Yeah... I stumbled across her website a few years back. She's a natural bb from Australia. I have read many interviews with her and she was one of the women that made me look into female bb. SHe has a cute look to her, especially her smile. I'm jealous of her fantastic biceps. Does she look natural to you 100%?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2004)

as far as "attractiveness", which is a very subjective thing, I still find female bodybuilders of this size extremely attractive:


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 24, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> as far as "attractiveness", which is a very subjective thing, I still find female bodybuilders of this size extremely attractive:


----------



## ZECH (Oct 24, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> as far as "attractiveness", which is a very subjective thing, I still find female bodybuilders of this size extremely attractive:


oh yeah!


----------



## LAM (Oct 24, 2004)

sweatshopchamp said:
			
		

> Do women really want to get huge or do they just want to look sexy.  Because if tey are trying o get massive THATS JUST SICK AND WRONG AND DISCUSTING ON UGGGHHH!



sounds to me like somebody is jealeous because these women are bigger and stronger than him...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2004)

a couple more of Gina Farnsworth:


----------



## iMan323 (Oct 24, 2004)

I don't believe that "to each his own stuff".  A man should look like a man and a woman should look like a woman.  Unless the woman in question is not trying to be appealing to men...    just my $0.02


----------



## OceanDude (Oct 24, 2004)

I am absolutely goo-goo for Cory Everson. I love a tight muscular woman who also has managed to retain femininity and flowing beauty. Some of the bigger beefer female BB are also intriguing and just fun to look at. Its not even sex thing to me so much as its just beauty and uniqueness thing. The other thing is the face of most of the champion women BB's just absolutely radiates determination and commitment and a winner attitude and I like that. Gina Farnsworth is also one of my favs. 

OD

Here are some of my favs:


----------



## OceanDude (Oct 24, 2004)

iMan323 said:
			
		

> I don't believe that "to each his own stuff".  A man should look like a man and a woman should look like a woman.  Unless the woman in question is not trying to be appealing to men...    just my $0.02



Uh, try telling that to this girl...


OD


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 24, 2004)

iMan323 said:
			
		

> I don't believe that "to each his own stuff".  A man should look like a man and a woman should look like a woman.  Unless the woman in question is not trying to be appealing to men...    just my $0.02



I don't like "huge" masculine-looking women either: but it is up to them, no matter what you, I,  or anyone else thinks.. that's all I'm getting at.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 24, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Uh, try telling that to this girl...
> 
> 
> OD



now that's a fine piece of ass


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 24, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> now that's a fine piece of ass


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 24, 2004)

iMan323 said:
			
		

> I don't believe that "to each his own stuff". A man should look like a man and a woman should look like a woman. Unless the woman in question is not trying to be appealing to men...  just my $0.02


 ???????? i looked at your pics and I could say more but I will leave it at that.   I agree with the other women here, but, at the same time, I prefer the fitness or figure look.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 24, 2004)

I just looked too!  OMG...I know I could lift more than him.  He's scared!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 24, 2004)

Why do we have to have one of these threads every week?  Can't a women decide for themselves what they want to do with their body without judgement?  These threads really piss me off.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 24, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I just looked too! OMG...I know I could lift more than him. He's scared!


exactly....lets see his body. No disrespect because he is in the military, but shouldn't he look more like..   maybe, Gopro?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 24, 2004)

Yes....he should.


----------



## LAM (Oct 24, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> ???????? i looked at your pics and I could say more but I will leave it at that.   I agree with the other women here, but, at the same time, I prefer the fitness or figure look.



funny...all of a sudden the pics in his gallery are gone...  


it's always the skinny guys with not a lot of muscle bashing women bodybuilders.  you NEVER see a buff guy with a powerfull and muscular physique trash talking about female bb'ers...


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 24, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> funny...all of a sudden the pics in his gallery are gone...



his pics are there still, she's talkin about iMan

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=3964


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 24, 2004)

I think Jeanie has the perfect BB body.  That's my goal.  Not manly, but hot!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 24, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> I think Jeanie has the perfect BB body. That's my goal. Not manly, but hot!!!


    thanks Adrien! just wait until you see my improvements!


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 24, 2004)

Where?????!!!!!


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Oct 24, 2004)

Ok, lets ge things stright.  I totally love and respect you female bodybuilders dedication, workethic, discipline and everything else, but do you really find this extremely muscular phisique over a nice toned body.  I personally (as you all ready know) prefer a fitness model look over a bodybuilder look.  I know its your choice how your body looks but Im just confused as to why woman would want to look like the Hulk!  Are you females really going for the look or do you just like the challange that comes with bodybuilding?  Im sorry if I offended anyone, Im just confused as to why a female would want to transform their body to look basically like a man.  And I guess that I am mostly refering to females on roids.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 24, 2004)

sweatshopchamp said:
			
		

> Ok, lets ge things stright.  I totally love and respect you female bodybuilders dedication, workethic, discipline and everything else, but do you really find this extremely muscular phisique over a nice toned body.  I personally (as you all ready know) prefer a fitness model look over a bodybuilder look.  I know its your choice how your body looks but Im just confused as to why woman would want to look like the Hulk!  Are you females really going for the look or do you just like the challange that comes with bodybuilding?  Im sorry if I offended anyone, Im just confused as to why a female would want to transform their body to look basically like a man.  And I guess that I am mostly refering to females on roids.


Don't worry, we all get confused about that.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 24, 2004)

I just love women.  As long as she is not like that woman in Robert's newest video... it's all good   .  What I do not get is why people need to post questions like this   Lift a large amount of heavy objects for at least 10 months, then come back and look at the women of this forum.  You will only then begin to _*see*_ what you are actually looking at.


----------



## OceanDude (Oct 24, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> I think Jeanie has the perfect BB body.  That's my goal.  Not manly, but hot!!!



Melissa I dead on agree with you here. Jeanie looks like she came down from Mt. Olympus to stir up a lot of envy with us mortals. Ripped and lean with proportional muscle on a feminine frame is just heavenly.


OD


----------



## iMan323 (Oct 24, 2004)

Jeanie does look absolutely incredible.  I think part of that appeal is that she doesn't look like a fuqin man!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 24, 2004)

IHO I find it unattractive 
But everybody has the right to do want they want, even if it involves destroying the beautiful look of the female body.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 24, 2004)

Any f bb that likes to add mass just doesn't really care what the skinny dudes think if her man is all buff anyway


----------



## P-funk (Oct 24, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Any f bb that likes to add mass just doesn't really care what the skinny dudes think if her man is all buff anyway




 excellent answer.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm glad she could find a man.  I would think it'd be difficult for a Female BB to find a man that wasn't at least borderline gay.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm glad she could find a man. I would think it'd be difficult for a Female BB to find a man that wasn't at least borderline gay.


 What does being gay have to do with being a f bb


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 24, 2004)

Why would a man wanna date somebody that was trying to look like 'a man'.   








			
				shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> What does being gay have to do with being a f bb


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Why would a man wanna date somebody that was trying to look like 'a man'.


Well if you think a woman adds mass to look like a man then you have a lot to learn. Not all men find the cardio queen look sexy. Some men like a woman with curves, the solid kind. It's a matter of preference. In the case of your post, if adding mass makes a woman manly then not having a enough mass would make a man feminine


----------



## iMan323 (Oct 24, 2004)

You don't have a clue.  Cardio queens rock my world.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 24, 2004)

That's nice...  I call them skinny fat girls. No shape


----------



## OceanDude (Oct 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> IHO I find it unattractive
> But everybody has the right to do want they want, even if it involves destroying the beautiful look of the female body.


Luke Luke feel the force...

You are forgetting how incredibly beautiful and trim these women BB look in elegant evening clothes and backless/strapless/sleeveless dresses and high heels !!! If you ever look at Corey Everson dressed up in one of her classy outfits you would just die. Corey has massive, strong and muscular legs that are unreal shapely when she wants to present them that way (sweeping quads that will rock your world into the next galaxy). That's what a lot of people do not understand about BB - especially female BB. It's mostly illusion through contrast and proportion and posing ability. When they get into street clothes and just are normal (e.g. no flexing etc) everything just falls in place, fits like a glove and looks way cool. When female BB first came out I thought it was grotesque and freaky etc. But I have come about 180 degrees and now see it as living art. 

OD


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 24, 2004)

A male body is a male body  

Maybe that's the problem... maybe females bb's can't see the beauty of feminine curves.

a skinny dude still has a dudes body.  Females have distinctive curves that make them feminine.  

muscular women look like men, most men will agree on that.

_"why would a man wanna date somebody that looked like 'a man'? "_

I think Aria Giovanni is beatiful... I could give a rats ass what her B/f thinks about skinny me!  I know what I like, and i've only stated opinions.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 24, 2004)

Who honestly cares what someone else does with their life that does not directly effect them?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 24, 2004)

ideally....... everybody.  

Everybody judges.  

I personally don't find it attractive.  So what.  I never said it was wrong.  I never said I don't think 'tight' women are sexy, just not the sarah dunlop type.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> ideally....... everybody.
> 
> Everybody judges.
> 
> I personally don't find it attractive.  So what.  I never said it was wrong.  I never said I don't think 'tight' women are sexy, just not the sarah dunlop type.




I agree, I judge all the time, but at the end of the day, do you care?  I don't, I am not banging them, but I would grab a beer with them.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 24, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> That's nice...  I call them skinny fat girls. No shape


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 24, 2004)

I'd drink w/ them(figuratively).  I just wouldn't be attracted to em'.


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 24, 2004)

I just LOVE  the Cory Everson and Rachel McLish look...
The look of gals on IM Forums are  and
all of them can eat crackers in my bed


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 24, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## RexStunnahH (Oct 25, 2004)

I got no problem wid buff women,In my opinion I would rather have a buff chick than some 600lb obese woman,at least she is taking care of herself,but it matters most of whats inside,I have respect for them,they must have a lot of self discipline and heart to have physiques like that.Those bodies don't come easily.So yeah I think big muscled chicks are great...but then again,I'm from the islands...I like my women wid lots of meat on their bones.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 25, 2004)

iMan323 said:
			
		

> Jeanie does look absolutely incredible. I think part of that appeal is that she doesn't look like a fuqin man!


Thank you.   that is tough balance to maintain.  I think what happens is that we get caught up in the fascination of building muscle and challenging ourselves.  we keep wanting to do more and more just to see what we can achieve.  I have been much bigger but saw a pic of me and thought....oops, I need to slow down!


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 25, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I have been much bigger but saw a pic of me and thought....oops, I need to slow down!



well, at least you're modest


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Debi


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 25, 2004)

Michelle Andrea was my favorite; too bad she disappeared from the scene. I love brunettes and darker features.


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 25, 2004)

Another:


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Heather Lee


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 25, 2004)

iMan323 said:
			
		

> I don't believe that "to each his own stuff".



You don't believe other people are allowed to have an opinion???  Wow.  That's all I can say, WOW.


----------



## aerome (May 3, 2005)

I think all big bicep women look great. The bigger the better. Are we going to see 20" guns some day?


----------



## crazy_enough (May 3, 2005)

aerome said:
			
		

> I think all big bicep women look great. The bigger the better. Are we going to see 20" guns some day?


Im working on that!!lololol


----------

